# Autotrail Savannah TV socket



## Wavey (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi. Has anyone had the same issue as myself regarding Autotrail TV socket in the rear bedrooms.
I have an Autotrail Savannah on a 62 plate which has a rear bedroom.
I have a drop down TV in the front lounge but bought a new Avtex TV to use in the rear bedroom. I was unable to get a signal on the TV point in the rear bedroom although the 240 v socket which is part of the unit was ok.
I booked the motorhome into the dealer to have it checked and they have informed me the socket has no TV wiring to the yellow , white and red plug sockets.
On contacting Autotrail they say it was a customer request extra to have this wired in. I cannot believe Autotrail would go to the trouble of fitting a combined TV and 240 V socket and not wire in the TV part. They even fitted a silver TV mounting box on the bedroom wall next to the socket. They say if I want it wired in I would have to pay the dealer to do it. This seems rubbish to me and seems it was overlooked when building the Motorhome.


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Wavey do you have the factory fitted aerial, if you do then check to see how many cables come from the booster unit ( the little white box in a cupboard somewhere) if there are 2 coax cables then the wires would have been installed, one goes to the front tv (the thin one) the other goes to the back tv socket.

Knowing Auto trail they have probably left them coiled up somewhere along with a **** load of sawdust and *** butts and coffee cups, :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

PS I have a Delaware, PM me if you need any further help.

M


----------



## Wavey (Sep 2, 2013)

*Autotrail*

Hi. I do not have the aerial but a Sat Dome. Autotrail say the drop down is fed off this but not the rear bedroom socket. Why would they go to the trouble of fitting all the equipment and not bother running a couple of meters of wiring at a cost of about £1.50p


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Amazingly I think you are correct that there is no wiring installed

I bought as 63 plate Mohawk with the media pack from the dealers forecourt. A day later I rang and asked him to for a satellite dome and asked that he make sure that the TV point in the bedroom could get the satellite channels.

I had to pay extra to have the wiring installed as I was told that despite all the sockets being present in the bedroom there was no wiring already there.


.........................60K for a MH and no wiring ...... GOBSMACKED


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a 13 plate Mohawk, we had the dealer fit an Avtex TV in bedroom no problems as tv coax socket present and hard wired!


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

It sounds like if you have the Sat package you don't get the wiring whereas if you just have the normal tv package you do.

Very strange :? :? 

M


----------



## Badger-man (Aug 14, 2013)

*Mine was fitted ok.*

Wavey,
I have a 62 plate Savannah with the media pack, bought new from Simpsons Gt.Yarmouth back in October 2012. my 16" Avtex TV works fine in the rear bedroom, SO, my plug must have been wired up correctly ? can't believe that they don't do it as standard, are you sure yours wasn't 'missed' on the production line ? What do Autotrail say ? 
I wanted to convert my Reversing camera to run off of the ignition (on all the time,as a 'Rear View' aid) Autotrail tech department just said 'It's Illegal' and wouldn't help with a wiring diagram or talk about the subject anymore, I was Livid ! I checked, it Isn't illegal, of course watching TV or a DVD definately IS, but that isn't what I wanted. Ray (Fishguard).

My media pack is a terrestrial. and was already fitted to the van.


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi 
We have a 13 plate savannah with media pack. no problem with the rear t.v works great, shame about the quality control at auto-treal


----------



## path (Jul 8, 2010)

We have a TV socket in our 09 Tracker but it is not wired in. Stupid!!!!
Probably something to do with the media pack installed. Can't understand the logic of having a aerial socket there which is useless.
Didn't think they were still doing this on the latest models.


----------

